# Walking in Póvoa de Varzim



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos, i like this city


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

tkns another set of downtown. Late night pics.



> DOWNTOWN POVOA





> *Almada Square*
> Sprinkling at around 1:30 AM. Former Historic Hotel the 19th century hotel Universal and other historic building.













> *Passeio Alegre square*
> Entertainment beach area. the Grande Hotel and the Casino (1930s)













> *Junqueira street*
> Almost midnight in Christmastime. The city's Shopping center since the 19th century.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

> HIGH-RISE DISTRICT (Nova Póvoa)
> Nova Póvoa district came into being in late 1960s, early 1970s, as extention of the Beach district. Thus, its architecture reflects the ideas of the age, and part of it was built over the sand banks of a dried-up lagoon, that gives the name to its beach "Praia da Lagoa" (Lagoon Beach), shaping a small bay.





> *Nova Póvoa tower*
> the largest in the city: 30 fl. ~100 meters. yrs 1968/1973-1980. as seen from the lake













> *Desportivo da Póvoa street*













> *Gomes de Amorim street*


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

> OLD TOWN (BAIRRO DA MATRIZ).





> *Igreja Matriz*
> the Baroque Main Church of Póvoa de Varzim in the old square.













> *Cidral street*
> One of the tiny very old street of the district.













> *Senhor do Monte Street*
> as seen from the church. gentle hill were the Lord of the Hill (Senhor do Monte) was venerated for centuries until the 18th century, when the cult changed to Lady of Pains (Senhora das Dores).


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

> DOWNTOWN POVOA





> *David Alves Square*
> 19th century gambling area













> *Misericordia Church*
> Neoclassical-Baroque church, built for the eternalness of the ruined Misericordia Church when it was being demolished (1100-1910)













> *EN 13 / Marquês de Pombal Square*
> Public Market square


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

*Spring in Póvoa de Varzim*
country just off the city.

Póvoa Lake









Typical spring flowers that blossom in the thousands in the fields. Used to colour eyes in Easter.









Another typical flower


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

> EAST END DISTRICTS





> *25 de Abril Avenue*
> East end central avenue













> *Cool House in Corregedor Gaspar Street*
> it's not photoshoped, just resized. looks small, but it is not... it's big. there are much more houses in this style in this area, but this one is awesome.













> *Barcelos Street*
> Montgeron residential area


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice pictures. The old town and downtown look really nice.

Let's see some nightlife


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Mahratta said:


> Nice pictures. The old town and downtown look really nice.
> 
> Let's see some nightlife


thks. I wont take a camera to a nightclub and start clicking. I've more interesting things to do there. AHAHA.

but I'll put here some public pics, when I've some available time.


----------



## Ala Arriba! (May 19, 2010)

Has it? I don´t know about it. What is it?


----------

